# The Crew ruckelt



## Smoger101 (29. Dezember 2015)

Abend, ich melde mich hier mal wieder mit Mikrorucklen. Ich hab mir gestern the Crew gekauft, runtergeladen und installiert. Dann teste ich es heute morgen und siehe da immer so komisches Ruckeln also keine Mikroruckler.
Trotz 60fps auf max durchgängig immer wieder ruckler. Stört zwar nicht massiv aber ohne würde es mehr spaß machen. Ich hab mich auch schon durch diverse foren gekämpft, bin aber leider auch nicht fündig geworden.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------

